# Better than Kitchener Stitch for Joining Live Stitches



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

In case you missed this when it was shared before, here it is again. It is Cheryl Brunet's method of joining live stitches, so much easier and faster than Kitchener stitch.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Many thanks. I always need to remind myself of the order in doing Kitchener stitch. I think this will be easier to remember.


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you I have bookmarked this for when I need to join my next garment.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

thank you for the link


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## jujee (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you! I think I can do kitchener stitch in my sleep but this looks so much easier.


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

This looks so much easier! Thanks!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for posting


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Knitting Knuckles (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks! She makes it look so easy. I'm finishing up a pair of socks today, so I'll give this new method a try.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Thank you. Makes you wonder why the Kitchener method is so often taught and used for grafting. This looks so much simpler and it is really the same result.


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Thanks for the link. Wonder which is better when doing a sock? I always have to look up the kitchener stitch. I never can remember how to do it. I probably would also have to look this method up too.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Interesting, but I think I'll stick with Kitchener for my socks knit on size 00 don's.


----------



## knitterforever (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you. I like it.


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks! Bookmarking this...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

This is so intuitive and so much simpler than kitchener. I'm wondering what the benefit of kitchener over flat grafting since that is so much more common.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting this, I am going to start a pair of socks today so I can practice using this method.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

I have had no success with Kitchener but this makes sense. Will definitely try it. Thanks


----------



## ijfranklin (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I always have problems with Kitchener but think I can follow this.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

This is so beautifully invisible! Thank you for the link.



baglady1104 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWJzErobQmc
> 
> In case you missed this when it was shared before, here it is again. It is Cheryl Brunet's method of joining live stitches, so much easier and faster than Kitchener stitch.


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you for sharing - it does look a whole lot easier than Kitchener. I wonder how you could use it for rib stitch though??


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you for sharing - it does look a whole lot easier than Kitchener. I wonder how you could use it for rib stitch though??


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

wow I needed that Thanx


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

flyssie said:


> Thank you for sharing - it does look a whole lot easier than Kitchener. I wonder how you could use it for rib stitch though??


Hmmm, good question. Duplicate stitch? There are some tutorials on You Tube.


----------



## sheb61 (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks so much for this link!


----------



## knitterforever (Jan 26, 2011)

Good question about doing it with rib.


----------



## Sherryvdb (Jul 26, 2015)

this is how I connect the shoulders of my sweaters. you don't have a seam that way.


----------



## SallieH (Oct 20, 2014)

Sherryvdb said:


> this is how I connect the shoulders of my sweaters. you don't have a seam that way.


Great idea for sweaters!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

baglady1104 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWJzErobQmc
> 
> In case you missed this when it was shared before, here it is again. It is Cheryl Brunet's method of joining live stitches, so much easier and faster than Kitchener stitch.


Wow that is niffy. Book marked and I would use this one.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

baglady1104 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWJzErobQmc
> 
> In case you missed this when it was shared before, here it is again. It is Cheryl Brunet's method of joining live stitches, so much easier and faster than Kitchener stitch.


Thanks 🙋


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. This looks pretty easy to remember. I have a pair of socks on needles. Will definitely try this.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

If you look very carefully at the first couple stitches she does, the stitches are *twisted*. She is right that you should learn to 'read' your stitches.

This is actually the same as Kitchener stitch, just different dialog and positioning it. When joining stitches at the toe of a sock, it would be very difficult to hold the pieces in this manner.


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks so much for this. About a month ago I bought her book "Sweater 101" and spent a whole Sat. watching her videos. She is a wonderful teacher. This method makes sense and you can see it.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

fergablu2 said:


> Interesting, but I think I'll stick with Kitchener for my socks knit on size 00 don's.


I certainly wouldn't drop all my stitches off the needles with #00's like she did. LOL But for shoulders looks nice.


----------



## Grant (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you, it is very simple and so easy!
Regards,
Grant


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

fergablu2 said:


> Interesting, but I think I'll stick with Kitchener for my socks knit on size 00 don's.


So will I.

To me this looks very much like Kitchener stitch only with the work lying flat, with just as many steps as Kitchener. I made up a little device to help me remember the steps as I graft, so I will stick with Kitchener. 
But this new method may be easier for many knitters, so I'm glad it was posted.


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

Sherryvdb said:


> this is how I connect the shoulders of my sweaters. you don't have a seam that way.


That may be okay for a baby sweater, but for an older child or adult sweater, I think you need the seam to keep the shoulders from sagging, imho.


----------



## hummingbird (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you so much. This is so much easier than the frustrating Kitchener Stitch. I never could memorize the steps needed to do that where your method is very easy to remember.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for reminding us again about this join...everything Cheryl Brunette does is excellent, very clear and delivered in good humor!!!!
julie


----------



## Phyllis Wright (Jun 4, 2012)

thank you, that looks SO much easier than Kitchener.


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

Thank you, thank you.


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

Thank you, thank you.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Very cool! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. Must have missed it last time.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you for the addy - it is REALLY better than Kitchener (and easier).


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I did miss the original posting, but this looks great! Thank you for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## Jill Erin (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you! I have bookmarked this. I am very good at doing the kitchener stitch, but this looks like a lot of fun, faster and maybe even better.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Great link...thank you!


----------



## Laryan (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow - I will definitely give this a try!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

thanks for posting the link.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

I saw that too - at least between the 2nd & 3rd sts in the top portion.


> If you look very carefully at the first couple stitches she does, the stitches are *twisted*. She is right that you should learn to 'read' your stitches.
> This is actually *the same as Kitchener stitch, just different dialog and positioning it. When joining stitches at the toe of a sock, it would be very difficult to hold the pieces in this manner.*


*

Pls look at Lucy Neatby's original posts on Chimney Toes: 




so-called because the sts are knit off into waste yarn, forming a sort of chimney-shape off the end of the sock toe.
She is definitely teaching you to Read Your Knitting.

The chimney is then tucked down inside the sock (or underneath the garment portion) so it exposes the tops of the sts. While Cheryl's suggestion is to run a very thin pc of floss as a lifeline, the sts are still partially slanted, allowing errors like twisted sts to form.

Lucy's method lays the 2 rows of sts TOTALLY flat and the only memorization is one-step: In & Out or Down & Up.

I'm glad that Cheryl does point out (exactly like the Mattress St) that one must go back into the same hole last exited on each side; from there you merely go in/down in one st and back up/out through the neighboring one. (I hate that 4-step mnemonic one must memorize and repeat that is given for the Kitchener.)

I have one modification: PURL the first waste row w/a slick thread (Rayon chainette) so the st tops clearly stand out and pulling this thread out removes the entire waste w/one motion.*


----------



## doglady (Nov 12, 2013)

I looked at the YouTube and bookmarked it, but I have one small problem. She said she has some set up stitches to do first, does them quickly without explanation and then goes on. Wouldn't those set up stitches be important to know. I, at least, need to know how things start so I can use them. PLEASE, PLEASE help!


----------

